# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Mac OS - English Room >  How to See How Long Until Your Laptop Is Fully Charged

## calebss

In a hurry? Need to get out of the house, but want to make sure you have a fully charged laptop with you before you hit the road? Need to know how long it’s going to take for your battery to suck in all that sweet, sweet juice?

Here’s how to check how long your laptop will take to get a full charge on a Mac or PC.

On PC, your first option is to simply mouse over the battery icon while plugged into power. This will give you a quick glance at the time, but if you want to sit there and watch it as it goes (as it turns out, a watched pot _can_ still boil), head to *Settings* on your device, then choose *System.*

From there, click *Battery Saver* from the left menu and you can watch the countdown to a full charge.



On Mac, click the battery icon on your menu bar to see how much time remains until it’s fully charged. Unlike Windows, the pop out window stays open until you click off it. You can also go to *System Preferences,* then *Energy Saver* to see the info.

*How long does your laptop take to fully charge? Let us know in the comments!*

Image Credit: Georgejmclittle via ShutterStock

----------

